# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Sword Plant Enquiry



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Could someone help me identify this Sword Plant?










I'm pretty sure it's not Echinodorus uruguayensis.
~ thanks


----------



## Fizgig777 (Jul 5, 2004)

Looks like an Amazon Sword. Here's a link to compare:
http://plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=84


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info.
Looks like Amazon sword (Echinodorus amazonicus)








~ ps. nice tanks!


----------



## Fizgig777 (Jul 5, 2004)

You're welcome.

Thanks for the compliment on my tanks


----------

